# drinking straw



## Richie

Como se dise "straw" en español? (para beber)
El diccionario dise "pajita" pero, mis compañeros disen 
"popote". Cuál es correcto? no se.

gracias. 



Mi español está mejorando. Gracias a todos aqui.


----------



## funnydeal

En México decimos  " popote "


----------



## lleo67

Richie said:
			
		

> Como se dise "straw" en español? (para beber)
> El diccionario dise "pajita" pero, mis compañeros disen
> "popote". Cuál es correcto? no se.
> 
> gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi español está mejorando. Gracias a todos aqui.


En España le llamamos paja, pajita o caña.
Correcto lo serán los dos...
Besos


----------



## Tormenta

En Argentina decimos "pajita". "sorbete" (como el referesco) y "popote" se usan más en América Central.


----------



## Masood

Richie said:
			
		

> Como se dise "straw" en español? (para beber)
> El diccionario dise "pajita" pero, mis compañeros disen
> "popote". Cuál es correcto? no se.
> 
> gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi español está mejorando. Gracias a todos aqui.



I'd say _'caña'_, too. I say this 'cos I was in a well-known junk food outlet in Barcelona and had to ask one of the customers what the Spanish word for straw was (whilst miming the action of someone sucking on a straw). The word he said was 'caña'...so I then asked the assistant 'dónde están las cañas?'...it worked...she told me they were right behind me!


----------



## el_novato

Hello Richie:

Depend of the geographic zone.  All of the expressions are correct (in its geographic zone), but if you want to be accurate, you need to use the proper expression in each geographinc zone.

I am going to take the foreros' examples

Example:

México = Popote. 

España = Paja, pajita, caña (rhyme !!!).

Argentina = pajita, sorbete.


----------



## belén

Masood said:
			
		

> I'd say _'caña'_, too. I say this 'cos I was in a well-known junk food outlet in Barcelona and had to ask one of the customers what the Spanish word for straw was (whilst miming the action of someone sucking on a straw). The word he said was 'caña'...so I then asked the assistant 'dónde están las cañas?'...it worked...she told me they were right behind me!




The tricky part of this is that they will only understand you in Catalunya...in the rest of Spain if you ask for a caña they will give you a beer.

Cheers


----------



## kitty007

Se dice pajita...

XXX


----------



## lauranazario

... y en Puerto Rico decimos "sorbeto".

En cuanto a cuál de todas las alternativas es la "correcta", todo depende de la persona con quien estés hablando, ya sea mexicano, español, argentino o puertorriqueño. El uso y costumbre de cada región dictamina cuál es la palabra más indicada para que te entiendan.

Saludos.


----------



## Zephyrus

En Perú, cañita o sorbete.


----------



## martinez999

hola,

En El Salvador se dice "pajilla", pero no se si es asi en otras partes de Centro America.

cuidate


----------



## Alundra

belén said:


> The tricky part of this is that they will only understand you in Catalunya...in the rest of Spain if you ask for a caña they will give you a beer.
> 
> Cheers


 
Supongo que llevais razón, porque en la mayor parte de España, una caña es una cerveza. 
Pero quisiera añadir que tampoco es tan fácil de confundir.

Si entras a un bar, y directamente le pides al camarero una caña, evidentemente, te va a poner una cerveza, ¿ó es que alguien va a un bar a pedir una "cañita para sorber"?, pero si vas a un bar, le pides una limonada, ó una horchata, etc... y *después* le pides una cañita, estoy completamente segura que no te van a dar una cerveza.

Alundra.


----------



## belén

Alundra said:
			
		

> Supongo que llevais razón, porque en la mayor parte de España, una caña es una cerveza.
> Pero quisiera añadir que tampoco es tan fácil de confundir.
> 
> Si entras a un bar, y directamente le pides al camarero una caña, evidentemente, te va a poner una cerveza, ¿ó es que alguien va a un bar a pedir una "cañita para sorber"?, pero si vas a un bar, le pides una limonada, ó una horchata, etc... y *después* le pides una cañita, estoy completamente segura que no te van a dar una cerveza.
> 
> Alundra.



Bueno, sí, eso pasa con casi todas las palabras homófonas ¿no? De ahí que el contexto y la gesticulación sean claves en la comunicación   

Si entras en una tienda de accesorios para el automovil y pides una baca, lo más seguro es que no te den una vaca.   

Un saludo,

Be


----------



## fremellow

Cuando estaba en Cadiz, dije "pajita" y me reyeron diciendo que pajita tiene algo que ver con masturbacion, pero aqui todo el mundo dice que pajita es lo correcto en Espana.  Como he equivocado?
Gracias!!!!!!!!!!
jessica


----------



## gisele73

fremellow said:
			
		

> Cuando estaba en Cadiz, dije "pajita" y me reyeron diciendo que pajita tiene algo que ver con masturbacion, pero aqui todo el mundo dice que pajita es lo correcto en Espana. Como he equivocado?
> Gracias!!!!!!!!!!
> jessica


 


Sí, es que algunos sitios tiene connotación sexual. En el Perú decimos "cãñita", aunque también decimos "sorbete", pero este último suena algo más formal.

"Hacerse la paja" o "pajearse" es "masturbarse", o sea que "una paja" es masturbación  ...jejeje.

Claro que hay gente que dice "qué paja" y quiere decir "how cool", es una jerga que se usaba en mi país hace años, creo que en los 80's pero todavía hay algunos que la usan, claro que no con la frecuencia de antes.

Saludos.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Aquí, en Argentina, le decimos pajita al tubito para tomar los líquidos.
Hacerse una paja = masturbarse
Una corrección:
me reyeron se rieron de mí
Saludos.


----------



## CheRie

Aquí tienen otra traducción de la palabra "straw"...por si acaso van a Venezuela:

"Pitillo"


----------



## Camacaro

En Venezuela decimos "pitillo".

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que todas las traducciones aqui expuestas son correctas ya que de hecho se usan, pero como hace uno cuando esta traduciendo un manual en ingles que esta dirigido a empleados hispanos, cuando estos pueden ser de todas las nacionalidades?


----------



## 50something

Acá, además de cañita o pajita, en algunas regiones le llamamos también "bombilla".


----------



## gabrielle888

Here's what I have heard from people from these areas:
Catalunya - *caña*
Rest of Spain - *pajita*
Argentina - *pajita, sorbete*
Peru- *cañita,* *sorbete*
Dominican Republic, Cuba - *sorbete*
Puerto Rico - *sorbeto*
El Salvador, Costa Rica - *pajilla*
Mexico - *popote*
Colombia, Venezuela - *pitillo*


----------



## gabrielle888

Otra amiga de la república domincana dice
"calimete"


----------



## cbland

en Nic. se dice Pajilla no se quien dijo por ahi que en C.A se usa más popote    no creo que sea así... popote es muy conocido aquí por ser una palabra que usan los mexicanos.... como  la canción   popotito tu eres un primor , a mi popotito yo le di mi  amor .. más vieja por cierto que el hambre.


----------



## borgonyon

Mi esposa es cubana y para ella es un pitillo. Yo uso un popote y ella usa pitillo. Vaya usté a sabé...


----------



## RomyLugar

*The best universal translation is probably - estró*

*Just kidding...*

*Yo soy RomyLugar*


----------



## amydafig

Para los Dominicanos es "caliméte" o "sorbete" pero la "pajita"... se hace!


----------



## Camacaro

Es increible cuantas traducciones diferentes me han enviado. Yo creo que straw es la palabra que se traduce de mas formas distintas. 

Gracias a todos, esta es una comunidad "chevere". A ver cuantos conocen esa palabra; si la conocen ya saben de donde soy


----------



## nananinita

En Venezuela:

En venezolano se dice pitillo


----------



## Cervantes.

en Colombia straw= pitillo


----------



## gato4gordo

Question? I am trying to use the word "straw" while presenting in Spanish a "Work Rules" training class to our Hispanic Employees. I can remember from my time while I lived in Paraguay that they used the word "pajita" there, and that "pajilla" is common in other parts of Latin America. But, to be clear that I am talking about a drinking straw and not pine straw, do I need to say something like "pajilla para beber"? Gracias por adelantado!


Saludos,


Gatogordo


----------



## gengo

gato4gordo said:


> Question? I am trying to use the word "straw" while presenting in Spanish a "Work Rules" training class to our Hispanic Employees. I can remember from my time while I lived in Paraguay that they used the word "pajita" there, and that "pajilla" is common in other parts of Latin America. But, to be clear that I am talking about a drinking straw and not pine straw, do I need to say something like "pajilla para beber"? Gracias por adelantado!



In California, at least, you would want your first choice to be popote, since Mexicans account for most of the Spanish speakers here.  If you are speaking, you could say "popote, pajita, o lo que sea, lo que se usa para beber un refresco" or something like that.  In writing, it would have to be a bit more formal.


----------



## aldeavieja

Richie said:


> Como se dise "straw" en español? (para beber)
> El diccionario dise "pajita" pero, mis compañeros disen
> "popote". Cuál es correcto? no se.
> 
> gracias.
> 
> Mi español está mejorando. Gracias a todos aqui.


.
"straw" se dice "pajita" como has visto en el diccionario; yo nunca he oído la palabra "popote", supongo que es un error de pronunciación.


----------



## gato4gordo

Gracias, Gengo!


----------



## gengo

aldeavieja said:


> "straw" se dice "pajita" como has visto en el diccionario; yo nunca he oído la palabra "popote", supongo que es un error de pronunciación.



You should travel or watch Mexican TV more!  Popote certainly is not an error, and is the word of choice where I live.


----------



## Moritzchen

aldeavieja said:


> "straw" se dice "pajita" como has visto en el diccionario; yo nunca he oído la palabra "popote", supongo que es un error de pronunciación.





gengo said:


> You should travel or watch Mexican TV more! Popote certainly is not an error, and is the word of choice where I live.


o también puedes leer todos los aportes en este hilo.


----------



## Tinska




----------



## LVRBC

Lo que acaba de poner Tinska es genial.  Tenía intención de apuntar que en Cuba se dice absorbente, lo cual me suena muy  (no quiero ser grosera pero francamente) ridículo.  Pero sin duda en Cuba es absorbente y además sin duda popote es la palabra en México.


----------



## Magspanish

Tinska said:


> View attachment 32048


Dónde encontraste esta información?


----------



## OpheliaLiege

En Panamá tienen que pedir un _carrizo_, no sé si se usa otra palabra ahora. 

Oh ya está en el mapa.


----------



## michelmontescuba

LVRBC said:


> no quiero ser grosera


So you're a girl. This is news to me. Who would've known. But yeah, it's "absorbente" in Cuba. I never thought about it being ridiculous though. I guess as a native we never think about those things. I guess we take things as they are.


----------



## Mr.Dent

aldeavieja said:


> .
> "straw" se dice "pajita" como has visto en el diccionario; yo nunca he oído la palabra "popote", supongo que es un error de pronunciación.


The word "popote" comes from Nahuatl as do many words used in Mexico.


----------



## OpheliaLiege

"I guess as a native we never think about those things. I guess we take things as they are."


michelmontescuba said:


> I never thought about it being ridiculous though. I guess as a native we never think about those things. I guess we take things as they are.


So true.  Me ha pasado muchas veces, especialmente cuando he vivido en otros países y sus expresiones diferentes a las
mias se me hacen raras o quizás "ridículas"


----------

